# Sex



## shyguyy (Mar 1, 2012)

My friend a virgin wants to know if sex is all that it's hyped up to be? :um

How good is this sex thing? Is it some mindblowing experience or something?


----------



## Snail Shells (Feb 11, 2012)

Haha, "my friend".


----------



## Music Man (Aug 22, 2009)

That's interesting, sounds like we have the same friend.........


----------



## shyguyy (Mar 1, 2012)

Snail Shells said:


> Haha, "my friend".


Yeah hes the virgin. I've had sex with many girls. :boogie


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

LOL yeah it is pretty special...


----------



## Daft (Jan 5, 2012)

Fun when it's available, not really worth going out of your way for.


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

Daft said:


> Fun when it's available, not really worth going out of your way for.


seconded.


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

Daft said:


> Fun when it's available, not really worth going out of your way for.


Thing is, if you're a guy you pretty much always have to go out of your way for it. So I have to disagree.


----------



## shyguyy (Mar 1, 2012)

srschirm said:


> Thing is, if you're a guy you pretty much always have to go out of your way for it. So I have to disagree.


Unless you have the looks and confidence of a George Clooney or the money of Donald Trump.

One day, one day... :yes


----------



## rymo (Sep 6, 2009)

srschirm:1059711657 said:


> Daft said:
> 
> 
> > Fun when it's available, not really worth going out of your way for.
> ...


I have to agree with your disagreement. You usually do have to go out of your way... and it's usually totally worth it. It's definitely better with someone you care about though, no doubt about that.


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

Yea, sex is pretty fun.



srschirm said:


> Thing is, if you're a guy you pretty much always have to go out of your way for it. So I have to disagree.


I don't know, maybe. The last chance I had for that fell into my lap. Being assertive is something I still need to work on.


----------



## shyguyy (Mar 1, 2012)

BobtheSaint said:


> The last chance I had for that fell into my lap.


Both figuratively and literally. :clap


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

shyguyy said:


> Both figuratively and literally. :clap


Lol, I didn't realize the pun there. :lol


----------



## OldSchoolSkater (Jun 3, 2011)

shyguyy said:


> Yeah hes the virgin. I've had sex with many girls. :boogie


So why couldn't you answer the question for him?

Also, I believe the topic of the Relationships section says "No Sex." Just a friendly FYI.


----------



## DAM71392 (Jan 28, 2012)

opcorn


----------



## Jessie203 (Feb 20, 2008)

Of course it is. Otherwise it would be pretty gross to just stick your genitals on people if it didn't feel good and for no apparent reason???? like what the hell lol


----------



## phoenixwright (Jun 22, 2011)

rymo said:


> I have to agree with your disagreement. You usually do have to go out of your way... and it's usually totally worth it. It's definitely better with someone you care about though, no doubt about that.


Precisely because guys have to go out of their way for it, it is such a ****ing letdown when the sex isn't good. I have difficulty achieving orgasm through vaginal penetration (and I was using condoms, which probably doesn't help. But you have to use them to protect against STDs) compared to say masturbation. Apparently it's a problem that lots of guys habituated towards masturbation have. Recently I had sex with this girl four times. And I had inorgasmia, even though she didn't. So sex just for the sake of sex doesn't appeal all that much to me right now. Or maybe casual sex is something that can only get me off if I do it with a girl I'm really attracted to (and casual sex with hotter girls is something that is even harder to come by for guys. They have all sorts of guys chasing them for sex).

Or maybe it could be a mental health issue (anxiety.. and sometimes I suffer from depression. But not recently) or a testosterone issue or something. Mentally if I see an attractive woman or a picture of an attractive woman, I'm like "oh yeah I want to bang her." But I'm picky when it comes to that. The girl I slept with, I never fantasized about her. The women I fantasize about, she has to be above a certain standard in physical attractiveness or she has to someone I have feelings for. And it's not like I wake up with an erection very often either. Or have a frequent physiological need for sex. It's more psychological.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

****Thread Advisory****
Let's keep it clean, please!!!


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

It's like going to a party. You go in, make a mess, then you leave feeling satisfied.


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

rymo said:


> I have to agree with your disagreement. You usually do have to go out of your way... and it's usually totally worth it. It's definitely better with someone you care about though, no doubt about that.


Yes indeed, on both accounts.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

CrimsonTrigger said:


> It's like going to a party. You go in, make a mess, then you leave feeling satisfied.


Love 'em and leave 'em?! :fall


----------



## TheOutsider (Mar 4, 2010)

shyguyy said:


> My friend a virgin wants to know if sex is all that it's hyped up to be? :um
> 
> How good is this sex thing? Is it some mindblowing experience or something?


Not really.


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

TheOutsider said:


> Not really.


:sus :roll


----------



## shyguyy (Mar 1, 2012)

srschirm said:


> :sus :roll


She's being coquettish.


----------



## shyguyy (Mar 1, 2012)

Hmm looks like I used that word wrong. :doh


----------



## Tony99 (Jul 27, 2008)

Heard this somewhere before but it's so true.

It's like money.

Not getting it - Crave it, will die without it.

Getting it - Still nice, but seems but attitude about becomes more "meh".


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

Tony99 said:


> Heard this somewhere before but it's so true.
> 
> It's like money.
> 
> ...


I kinda feel the same way about food. :teeth


----------



## lucyinthesky (Mar 29, 2009)

Make sure your friend b) realises that his first time won't be amazing. Or probably anything near it.


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

lucyinthesky said:


> Make sure your friend b) realises that his first time won't be amazing. Or probably anything near it.


That wasn't my experience.


----------



## shyguyy (Mar 1, 2012)

I've been reading up on this. Apparently it's a chemical reaction trick in the brain. Dopamine levels go up which is what cause the delight, not the woman's touch. Now if only they sold dopamine in a bottle.


----------



## lanzman (Jun 14, 2004)

shyguyy said:


> I've been reading up on this. Apparently it's a chemical reaction trick in the brain. Dopamine levels go up which is what cause the delight, not the woman's touch. Now if only they sold dopamine in a bottle.


They do. But it requires a Rx. :b


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

I wouldn't know. I'm a virgin.


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

it's overrated, you better off finding a new hobby like reading a book or playing a sport, in the future sex will no longer be used for reproducing, we will find other ways, we will look back and be baffled when we question how anybody could ever participate in a primitive act, teenagers in school at that time will get the disgusted just by the idea while others will find it boring like talking about the cavemen


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

shyguyy said:


> Yeah hes the virgin. I've had sex with many girls. :boogie


then you don't need our advice.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

MobiusX said:


> it's overrated, you better off finding a new hobby like reading a book or playing a sport, in the future sex will no longer be used for reproducing, we will find other ways, we will look back and be baffled when we question how anybody could ever participate in a primitive act, teenagers in school at that time will get the disgusted just by the idea while others will find it boring like talking about the cavemen


This.

Sex is a snoozefest. I probably do get more pleasure from reading a book or playing a video game rather than having sex. To each their own though.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

It can be bad. It can be so-so. It can be great. Depends on various things, like your mood, how attracted you are to your partner, how well you know each other, how new and exciting the relationship is, how good the other person is at pleasuring you, how good you are at pleasuring yourself, whether condoms are used, etc. 

I won't say it is the BEST thing in the world. I enjoyed MDMA more than sex.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

So, from everyone's consensus, it's not exactly a mindblowing experience all the time, esp the first? This blows my mind. I am disappoint.


----------



## shyguyy (Mar 1, 2012)

komorikun said:


> I enjoyed MDMA more than sex.


Oh no, the kids, the kids... :hide


----------



## Raulz0r (Jun 4, 2011)

Enter, raise hell, leave. 

That's my motto when it comes to sex.


----------



## rymo (Sep 6, 2009)

To me sex is only really fun if the woman is pleased. I don't enjoy it nearly as much when I am the only one who [don't want to get banned]. So I always try to make it happen, and when it does it is blissful.


----------



## shyguyy (Mar 1, 2012)

rymo said:


> To me sex is only really fun if the woman is pleased. I don't enjoy it nearly as much when I am the only one who [don't want to get banned]. So I always try to make it happen, and when it does it is blissful.


Yup, sex is probably the best when both parties equally don't want to get banned.


----------



## rymo (Sep 6, 2009)

shyguyy said:


> Yup, sex is probably the best when both parties equally don't want to get banned.


ba dum chhhhh


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

At first maybe not, but after awhile yes it can be. It depends on the person you are with too.


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

Nekomata said:


> This.
> 
> Sex is a snoozefest. I probably do get more pleasure from reading a book or playing a video game rather than having sex. To each their own though.


:blank:no:eek


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

I've never had sex, BUT I have had orgasms, so I find it hard to believe that sex is a "snooze fest." It may not be the most fulfilling thing in the world, but it must be at least in the top 10. Of course, this is assuming you have an orgasm during sex. Although I don't necessarily think you need to reach a climax in order to have great sex, but that's a whole other topic.



komorikun said:


> It can be bad. It can be so-so. It can be great. Depends on various things, like your mood, how attracted you are to your partner, how well you know each other, how new and exciting the relationship is, how good the other person is at pleasuring you, how good you are at pleasuring yourself, whether condoms are used, etc.
> 
> I won't say it is the BEST thing in the world. I enjoyed MDMA more than sex.


Both at the same time must be mind-blowing.


----------



## Equisgurl (Nov 22, 2004)

Its alright, but I could live without it.


----------



## Akili (Feb 5, 2012)

> *Relationships*: Relationship discussion. No Sex!





AllToAll said:


> Sex


...Proceed.

Anyway, it definitely is overrated among guys. To seem masculine, we have to act like sex is the only thing on our minds, and like it's the best thing EVAR. Otherwise, there's something wrong with us.



shyguyy said:


> hmm looks like i used that word wrong. :doh


Don't worry, you'll get that edit button soon :b


----------



## Tu Cielo (Jun 5, 2011)

It's definitely not bad. It's a good stress reliever and it's pretty fun. Is it something I could live without? Absolutely.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

AllToAll said:


> Both at the same time must be mind-blowing.


Yeah, I'd to try that too. I have kissed while on ecstasy though and it was a very sweet, soft kiss. Was different from drunk kisses which are more sloppy and aggressive. I've read that many guys have trouble getting erections while on MDMA and both men and women have trouble orgasming, so maybe better for foreplay. Would be very interesting to do it with someone you love cause of the empathy part.


----------



## alwaysmistaken (Aug 25, 2011)

My first time was the biggest let down after all the hype of how special and amazing it would be lol. Sex can be really really good or it can be really really bad and that all depends on a number of things.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Akili said:


> ...Proceed.
> 
> Anyway, it definitely is overrated among guys. To seem masculine, we have to act like sex is the only thing on our minds, and like it's the best thing EVAR. Otherwise, there's something wrong with us.
> 
> Don't worry, you'll get that edit button soon :b


If that is the only thing men think masculinity is - and society portrays it and SAS men, like in society, fall for the lie - it's rather pathetic and shallow.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

millenniumman75 said:


> ****Thread Advisory****
> Let's keep it clean, please!!!


****Thread Lock Watch****
I just had to issue warnings for language. Next time, it's a lock.


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

It's certainly not the only thing on our minds, but informs a lot of our behavior and consumes a lot of thought. But it's far from everything.


----------



## fanatic203 (Jun 23, 2010)

OldSchoolSkater said:


> I believe the topic of the Relationships section says "No Sex." Just a friendly FYI.


I saw "Relationship discussion. No sex!" and next to it "sex", lol.

The first time you have no idea what you're doing, so for most people it's not good, especially if you're anxious. But as you get more experienced and can determine what you and your partner both enjoy, it gets better and better. It can be a physically and emotionally rewarding experience. If you're doing it with someone you don't know, well, I couldn't tell you. But doing it for the first time with someone you don't know can't be good.


----------



## phoenixwright (Jun 22, 2011)

millenniumman75 said:


> If that is the only thing men think masculinity is - and society portrays it and SAS men, like in society, fall for the lie - it's rather pathetic and shallow.


In our society, so much of our masculinity is tied towards "getting laid". And then when it happens, a lot of us find that it is a let down and not what we expected. I don't think going in with the mentality of "getting laid" is the best approach for a guy with SA. Sex is something that causes me a great deal of anxiety. I don't think I can really enjoy casual sex. Or at the very least maybe I need to develop a certain level of comfort and rapport first. With women's lib now, there is a greater pressure than ever on a guy to perform. And to perform on command. Or else he isn't a manly man. A man is supposed to want sex 24/7. I swear in the 21st century, it seems like wives and girlfriends complain about their husband's/boyfriend's low sex drive more than vice versa. Men are not allowed to "not be in the mood". If he isn't in the mood, something must be wrong with him. He must have ED. He must be put on Viagra, Cialis, etc. whatever.


----------



## shyguyy (Mar 1, 2012)

phoenixwright said:


> If he can't go again after ejaculating, something must be wrong with him.


Goodbye sweet thread. :cry


----------



## phoenixwright (Jun 22, 2011)

shyguyy said:


> Goodbye sweet thread. :cry


Is that really inappropriate? Seriously?


----------



## Jessie203 (Feb 20, 2008)

It won't lock if you remember that your 15 year old niece could be reading it and you speak accordingly. Say whatever you want without being disturbing I guess is the idea lol


----------



## shyguyy (Mar 1, 2012)

phoenixwright said:


> Is that really inappropriate? Seriously?


Not to me, but this place seems real PC. A warning was issued earlier and I don't think anything inappropriate was said.


----------



## Elizabeth419 (Sep 9, 2010)

MobiusX said:


> it's overrated, you better off finding a new hobby like reading a book or playing a sport, in the future sex will no longer be used for reproducing, we will find other ways, we will look back and be baffled when we question how anybody could ever participate in a primitive act, teenagers in school at that time will get the disgusted just by the idea while others will find it boring like talking about the cavemen


Are you honestly being serious here? Are you asexual, or were you deeply traumatized by something?? Everything we do, and everything we ever want, is related to the unconscious drive to have sex. If we wiped "primitive" sex acts out of our human repertoire, we would simply find other ways to unleash our kinkiness. 
I have no idea why sex has to be seen in such a negative light in so many societies. There is absolutely nothing wrong with sex at all, and it is one of the most enjoyable things a person can do (when done properly..if you've never enjoyed sex, you are either inexperienced, or doing it with someone who sucks in bed in most cases)


----------



## Akili (Feb 5, 2012)

millenniumman75 said:


> If that is the only thing men think masculinity is - and society portrays it and SAS men, like in society, fall for the lie - it's rather pathetic and shallow.


Not the only thing! There's also the love of football and bacon.


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

shyguyy said:


> Not to me, but this place seems real PC. A warning was issued earlier and I don't think anything inappropriate was said.


True. Would be nice to have an adult section, because these are real issues.


----------

